# PS3 Firmware 3.41 Update Causing HDD Problems?



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3 Firmware 3.41 Update Causing HDD Problems?*
07/30/2010 Written by Paulmichael Contreras










Sony recently released firmware 3.41 on the PlayStation 3, which enabled suggested downloads on the PS Store. However, it may have caused some users troubles when upgrading their system…

As is apparent in this thread and this larger thread on the Official PlayStation forums, a number of PlayStation 3 users are having problems updating their firmware once they install a new hard drive. Combined, these threads have exploded to 32 pages of posts in just under three days, as the problem has been reproduced by multiple customers. Sony has thus far given no official statement on the matter. 

Source: PSLS


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

From what I have read so far it appears that this issue happens when you update from 3.xx to 3.41 and not from 3.40 to 3.41.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I think i'll hold off on the updating untill they have thequirks worked out. Thanks for the info.:T


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I checked into this since I have my brother-in-law's PS3 here with me, his firmware is 3.30 so I updated to 3.40 first since I still have a copy of it on the PC, after that I hooked it up to net then updated to 3.41.

No issues to report from the first part of this experiment, next I decided to upgrade his HDD with one I have lying around and that is were the problem starts. I copied 3.41 to a usb drive to install on the new HDD and every time it would stop at different percentages.

1st attempt 33%
2nd attempt 52%
3rd attempt 60%

After the third try I stopped and reinstalled his old HDD and it worked without an issue, so I guess the moral of the story is if you want to update your HDD do it before you update the firmware...at least for now till Sony fixes this issue.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

So is this just a problem that happens when useing a different hard drive?:huh:


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Ok, nevermind should have read your post more thoruly.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Update: 

I tried to replace the HDD on my 40GB model and had the same problem. I gave Sony a ring to find out what is going on and explained what I did with both models, the guy I was talking to said it could be a hardware issue. I told him that's not possible one model is a Slim 120GB less than a week old and the other is a 3yr old 40GB model, what are the chances that both would suffer from the same issue? If it was just my 40GB that it happened to I could say it's possible but when two different models bought at two different time periods suffer from the same issue then it's not the hardware it's the firmware he said he would pass the info along. Sony will need to get on the ball here to fix this before someone has an HDD fail on them and can't replace it.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for keeping us posted on this information Ares.:sn:


----------

